#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Contra banaan?

## NesCio01

(tnx to DT)

grtz

Nes

----------


## daviddewaard

wat mij het meest voor de hand liggende lijkt dat de onderste kastjes een balkon aanstralen naast de bühne

----------


## drbeat

das wel heel vreemd NESS... kan alleen maar bedenken dat de tech aan de paddows heeft gezeten en de laatste kastjes verkeerd om heeft geplaatst....????  Wel leuk...raad je plaatje....ben wel zeeer benieuwd naar de reden...

----------


## frederic

Moderne kunst?

----------


## Robert H

Kwam deze foto ook al ergens tegen inderdaad, zelden zo'n bizarre setup gezien. Ik heb de rest van de foto's ook gezien (kan het even niet weer vinden). Het gaat om een groot podium met daarop vier (!) concertvleugels en een mallet-band. Daarachter staat een groot koor op prakken. Men vermoedt in de reacties op die foto's dat die onderste 2 of 3 kastjes worden gebruikt als een vorm van monitoring voor het koor. De overbodige kast(en) zullen er tussen geknoopt zijn om er een nette hang van te maken. Hoewel, net...  Het publiek zit wel tegen een paar Speakons aan te kijken natuurlijk.

Eerlijk gezegd denk ik dat het in zo'n situatie ook nog wel werkt ook, het scheelt in ieder geval sidefills inhangen, of floortjes neerleggen. Ik heb geen idee van de horizontale spreiding van die EAW's, maar het zal gauw richting de 100 á 120 graden gaan, daar pak je dus snel dat hele podium mee. In een R&R-situatie is dit natuurlijk compleet onbruikbaar, maar voor deze toepassing, met relatief laag podiumvolume, kan ik me voorstellen dat het prima te doen is.

Neemt niet weg dat het een bizarre constructie is, hahahaha!

----------


## AH

*Bose Direct/Reflecting®-luidsprekersysteem* Het meeste geluid dat u hoort bij een liveconcert, is geluid dat wordt gereflecteerd door de muren, het plafond en de vloer. Slechts een klein percentage van het geluid bereikt u rechtstreeks. Deze combinatie van gereflecteerd en rechtstreeks geluid is nu net waardoor livemuziek daadwerkelijk live klinkt. Bij conventionele luidsprekers wordt vrijwel al het geluid rechtstreeks de kamer in gestuurd. De ruimtelijkheid van een liveconcert gaat zo echter verloren.
Dankzij de technologie in Direct/Reflecting®-luidsprekers kan deze combinatie van gereflecteerd en rechtstreeks geluid worden geproduceerd. Zo ervaart u in uw eigen huis de energie, de impact en de emoties van een liveconcert.

----------


## MusicXtra

Als het inderdaad is om het podium van geluid te voorzien vind ik het eigenlijk wel briljant gevonden.

----------


## daviddewaard

> *Bose Direct/Reflecting®-luidsprekersysteem* 
> 
> 
> Het meeste geluid dat u hoort bij een liveconcert, is geluid dat wordt gereflecteerd door de muren, het plafond en de vloer. Slechts een klein percentage van het geluid bereikt u rechtstreeks. Deze combinatie van gereflecteerd en rechtstreeks geluid is nu net waardoor livemuziek daadwerkelijk live klinkt. Bij conventionele luidsprekers wordt vrijwel al het geluid rechtstreeks de kamer in gestuurd. De ruimtelijkheid van een liveconcert gaat zo echter verloren.
> Dankzij de technologie in Direct/Reflecting®-luidsprekers kan deze combinatie van gereflecteerd en rechtstreeks geluid worden geproduceerd. Zo ervaart u in uw eigen huis de energie, de impact en de emoties van een liveconcert.




hahahahahahahaha hou op ik val bijna van me stoel :-)  zo zo restreeks uit de bose broshure kunnen komen

----------


## kvdb013

hier zijn nog een paar foto's,







Fijne jaarwisseling!

----------


## Gast1401081

Drie mogelijke redenen
- om de takel met 1 lijn in balans te laten hangen-dwz voor het tegenwicht of evenwicht, 
- om een soort van beamsteering te krijgen om lage frequenties uit te doven zoals bij de CardSub
- om een natuurlijke echo te creëeren . 

1 valt af, wegens 2 takels en meer stuurlijnen voor de zwaartekracht
3 lijkt me ook niet logisch
Blijft 2 over, ze willen een bepaald frequentiegebied uitcancelen. ( ingebouwde pleonasme of tautologie?) 

Wel weer lekker CreaBea , dat wel

----------


## RayM

Hangende sidefill?  :Smile:

----------


## djspeakertje

Ik kwam het dingetje tegen op facebook van de week. Sommigen zeggen dat het tegengewicht is, maar voor dat geld koop je toch een takel... Ziet er wel uit alsof de onderste 4 kasten ook bekabeld zijn, dus waar dit voor is snap ik niet zo goed. Wel een creatief idee  :Smile: 


Daan

----------


## NesCio01

Met de foto's uit Tilburg erbij, die had ik overigens nog niet gezien,
is het idd duidelijk dat de onderste kastjes als stagemonitor
worden gebruikt.
Het lijkt mij overigens dat alleen de onderste 2 bekabeld zijn
en de 2 erboven niet?

Terecht werd al opgemerkt dat het publiek dan wel naar de
bekabeling zit te kijken.
Een rok of fries is dan wl op z'n plek?

Ik blijf het wel geniaal vinden eigenlijk.......
grtz

Nes

----------


## bones2001

> Met de foto's uit Tilburg erbij, die had ik overigens nog niet gezien,
>  is het idd duidelijk dat de onderste kastjes als stagemonitor
>  worden gebruikt.



Lijkt mij dan toch, dat er in het gebied dat die onderste kasten bestrijken geen muzikant te bekennen zal zijn...
Iemand die topkastjes achter op het podium al opgevallen ??

----------


## Outline

> Drie mogelijke redenen
> - om de takel met 1 lijn in balans te laten hangen-dwz voor het tegenwicht of evenwicht, 
> - om een soort van beamsteering te krijgen om lage frequenties uit te doven zoals bij de CardSub
> - om een natuurlijke echo te creëeren . 
> 
> 1 valt af, wegens 2 takels en meer stuurlijnen voor de zwaartekracht
> 3 lijkt me ook niet logisch
> Blijft 2 over, ze willen een bepaald frequentiegebied uitcancelen. ( ingebouwde pleonasme of tautologie?) 
> 
> Wel weer lekker CreaBea , dat wel



Ik gok (mede) op 1. Trek maar 'ns 'n lijntje van de takels rechtdoor. Zit je toch (ongeveer) in het midden van de banaan en dus (waarschijnlijk) ook op het zwaartepunt.

Overigens zijn de onderste 3 kastjes aangesloten...

----------


## arjenv

@********

"Blijft 2 over, ze willen een bepaald frequentiegebied uitcancelen. ( ingebouwde pleonasme of tautologie?) "


zullen we het op een contaminatie houden? het is geen pleonasme of tautologie..:-)

----------


## VrijeVogel

Ik vermoed dat dit bedoeld is als antigeluid. Om te voorkomen dat onversterkt (of gemonitord) geluid vanaf het podium zich (teveel) mengt met versterkt geluid richting de zaal en zo een rare beleving krijgt van wat je hoort.

http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigeluid

----------


## SPS

> Ik vermoed dat dit bedoeld is als antigeluid. Om te voorkomen dat onversterkt (of gemonitord) geluid vanaf het podium zich (teveel) mengt met versterkt geluid richting de zaal en zo een rare beleving krijgt van wat je hoort.
> 
> http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antigeluid



Zover is de techniek nog lang niet vrees ik.

----------


## MusicXtra

Diegene die denken dat de kasten zo hangen om de array onder de goede hoek te laten hangen hebben nog nooit iets met een line-array gedaan....
Je kunt je pikpunt op de flybumper zo kiezen dat de array in de goede hoek komt te hangen.
Een briljante cardoide opstelling geloof ik ook niet in, met al die verschillende afstanden van de drivers wordt het een heel spannend verhaal.
Ik hou het erop dat het een bijzonder soort side-fills zijn....

----------


## djspeakertje

De line lijkt nogal ver de zaal in te hangen, zijn dit niet gewoon de mains voor de buitenste vleugels? Zou raar zijn, want dan heb je recht onder de array geen geluid. Zou ook wel eens met TV te maken kunnen hebben, d'r staat een beste jib daar. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zou raar zijn, want dan heb je recht onder de array geen geluid.



Recht onder een line-array heb je altijd uitdoving, daar is het een line-array voor.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## VrijeVogel

Ik denk dat de techniek van antigeluid aardig ver is....

http://www.meyersound.com/support/papers/steering/

Zo even een google resultaat...
Als men nu gewoon weet wie deze klus heeft gedaan, dan is het antwoord snel te vinden neem ik aan...

----------


## sjig

> Als men nu gewoon weet wie deze klus heeft gedaan, dan is het antwoord snel te vinden neem ik aan...



Maar als men dat niet weet....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Outline

> Diegene die denken dat de kasten zo hangen om de array onder de goede hoek te laten hangen hebben nog nooit iets met een line-array gedaan....
> Je kunt je pikpunt op de flybumper zo kiezen dat de array in de goede hoek komt te hangen.
> Een briljante cardoide opstelling geloof ik ook niet in, met al die verschillende afstanden van de drivers wordt het een heel spannend verhaal.
> Ik hou het erop dat het een bijzonder soort side-fills zijn....



Je hebt gezien waarop ze gericht zijn?





> De line lijkt nogal ver de zaal in te hangen, zijn dit niet gewoon de mains voor de buitenste vleugels? Zou raar zijn, want dan heb je recht onder de array geen geluid. Zou ook wel eens met TV te maken kunnen hebben, d'r staat een beste jib daar. 
> Daan



Nog even en ik ga geld zetten op dat Bose-idee...

----------


## qvt

Dat "bose-idee" bestaat al geruime tijd, onder de naam constellation.

Maar wat dit is..

----------


## SPS

> Ik denk dat de techniek van antigeluid aardig ver is....
> 
> http://www.meyersound.com/support/papers/steering/
> 
> Zo even een google resultaat...
> Als men nu gewoon weet wie deze klus heeft gedaan, dan is het antwoord snel te vinden neem ik aan...



Het artikel van Meyer Sound gaat over beamsteering en cancellations van uitgestraald geluid van de luidsprekers zelf.
En zeker niet over het cancellen van ruimtegeluiden die door tig bronnen en reflecties op een podium worden gegenereerd.

----------


## Gast1401083

dat uitdoven van " vreemd" geluid is nog niet verder gekomen dan de koptelefoon van Bose, ( of AudioTechnica ) 

(probleem is dat de meet-mike dan erg dicht bij je nieuwe weergever - of uitdover, hoe je dat wilt noemen moet zitten, en daarbij allerlei signaal van die nieuwe weergever ook weer oppakt. ) 


Blijft een vreemd plaatje.

----------


## Jordydv

Dit is de reden, komt rechtstreeks van de house-tech van de locatie! "_T__his "S-array" is a part of quite complex system designed with goal to improve acoustic evironment both for artists and audience. As one can see from first photo, venue is an old-fashioned universal concert and congress hall, with side walls too far apart. With such proportions, acoustics can't be ideal. So I designed sound system which has to improve known shortcomings of room acoustics. Besides this array, I used surround system which consists of 54 cabinets mounted along walls, some speakers on the ceiling, and few cabinets on the stage, specially for choir, which is situated on risers behind pianos. I used PM5D to make kind of delay matrix in order to correlate all the mics and speakers."_

----------


## djspeakertje

Maar hoe improoved hij precies de _acoustic evironment both for artists and audience_?


Daan

----------


## VrijeVogel

Door antigeluid wat hiermee gecreëerd wordt....

----------


## SPS

> Door antigeluid wat hiermee gecreëerd wordt....



Anti van wat?????

----------


## MusicXtra

Heel apart dat je met speakers de akoestische tekortkomingen van een ruimte kunt verbeteren....
Blijft volgens mij dezelfde ruimte met dezelfde akoestiek.

----------


## Jordydv

De tech heeft dus geen duidelijke reden gegeven waarom dit gedaan is. Er wordt wel over gediscussieerd wat dus de reden zou kunnen zijn http://soundforums.net/varsity/9075-lumbar-array.html. Alleen iedereen die roept wel wat anders!

----------


## MusicXtra

Gaan we ff wegstrepen wat niet van toepassing is.
Om het zwaartepunt goed te krijgen is onzin, daarvoor heb je genoeg mogelijkheden met de fly-bumper.
Anti-geluid, leuke term maar welke richting wil je dan uitdoving creëren en welke frequentie? 
Verbetering van de ruimte akoestiek, daarvoor moet je bouwkundig aanpassingen doen.
Galm creëren, plausibel maar op z'n minst opmerkelijk om dat op deze manier te doen, schijnen heel mooie kleine digitale kastjes voor te zijn die dat kunnen.
'Sidefills', dat is voor mij de meest plausibele verklaring maar blijft vreemd.
Een technicus die stomdronken was, de handleiding niet heeft gelezen, niet wist uit welke kant het geluid kwam of gewoon de hele wereld op het verkeerde been wilde zetten.
Dat laatste zou natuurlijk wel heel grappig zijn.  :Cool:

----------


## drbeat

> gewoon de hele wereld op het verkeerde been wilde zetten.
> Dat laatste zou natuurlijk wel heel grappig zijn.



Dat zou een wereldgrap zijn...wat ook nog kan:
OPDRACHTGEVER:
ik wil minimaal 15 (hoeveel hangen er?) kastjes zien per kant want dat staat in het programma van eisen cq het bestek..en daar betaal ik g*** voor...

TECH:
Ok jij je zin...maar hoe de kastjes dan uiteindelijk moeten hangem zei die er niet bij....DUSSS..
ik zal hem wel krijgen met zijn onzin...en heeft de rest van de wereld ook wat om te lachen....  :Big Grin:  en te speculeren...
eens zien wat er voor reacties komen op diverse fora...dan bundel ik die reacties in mijn nieuwe boek : The ultimate onzin story's of linearrey's....  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stoney3K

> Gaan we ff wegstrepen wat niet van toepassing is.
> Om het zwaartepunt goed te krijgen is onzin, daarvoor heb je genoeg mogelijkheden met de fly-bumper.
> Anti-geluid, leuke term maar welke richting wil je dan uitdoving creëren en welke frequentie? 
> Verbetering van de ruimte akoestiek, daarvoor moet je bouwkundig aanpassingen doen.



Anti-geluid in combinatie met galm/delay, ofwel, de tegengesteld gehangen kasten zorgen ervoor dat de nagalmtijd (versterkt) een stuk minder wordt? 

Maw.: Gemeten nagalm van de ruimte wordt gesimuleerd in een digitale galmbak, en in tegenfase, via die verkeerd om hangende kasten, terug de ruimte in gestuurd zodat de galm minder wordt?

Dat betekent dan wel weer dat het PA-geluid in verhouding een stuk later moet komen omdat het 'anti-geluid' voor moet lopen op de PA zelf. Wat goed kan verklaren waarom die stack zo ver naar voren is gehangen  :Wink:

----------


## djspeakertje

Nee, want als je de hang naar voren verplaatst klopt er geen bal meer van je spreiding...

Om je theorie te laten werken moet het digitale gedeelte (en de converters) latency-loos zijn en fase-lineair. Zie ik zo nog niet gebeuren. Bovendien moeten de overige processors en amps van die extra kasten dan ook zero-latency en fase-lineair zijn. 


Daan

----------


## MusicXtra

Uit die toppen komen golflengtes van pakweg 2 cm tot 3,5 meter, antigeluid over zo'n breed spectrum in een ruimte die je met het beste computer model nog niet nauwkeurig kunt voorspellen creëren zal niet meevallen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Uit die toppen komen golflengtes van pakweg 2 cm tot 3,5 meter, antigeluid over zo'n breed spectrum in een ruimte die je met het beste computer model nog niet nauwkeurig kunt voorspellen creëren zal niet meevallen.



Je hoeft de hele ruimte toch niet te modelleren?

Omdat je fysiek in de ruimte bent, kun je in principe een hoop parameters van de ruimte zoals ie is (nagalmtijd, demping, impulsrespons, enzovoort) gewoon meten in plaats van die te moeten 'gokken' uit een computermodel van diezelfde ruimte.

@djspeakertje: Er is nergens gezegd dat die array de hele versterking voor zijn rekening neemt. Integendeel, als je de beschrijving van de engineer in kwestie leest zul je merken dat er nog veel meer in die zaal hangt...

----------


## MusicXtra

> Je hoeft de hele ruimte toch niet te modelleren?
> 
> Omdat je fysiek in de ruimte bent, kun je in principe een hoop parameters van de ruimte zoals ie is (nagalmtijd, demping, impulsrespons, enzovoort) gewoon meten in plaats van die te moeten 'gokken' uit een computermodel van diezelfde ruimte.



Galm in een ruimte is ongeorganiseerde chaos, dat is wat ermee aan wilde geven. Daar kun je dus niets mee met antigeluid.

----------


## PvG

> Je hoeft de hele ruimte toch niet te modelleren?



Alleen als je het anti-geluid op exact dezelfde plek maakt als het oorspronkelijke geluid, hoef je de ruimte niet te modelleren en zal het effect 100% zijn... maar misschien is het dan handiger om gewoon alle speakons los te halen. ;-)

Op het moment dat je het anti-geluid op een andere plek genereert dan het oorspronkelijke geluid, zul je een model van de ruimte moeten hebben en zul je 1 luisterplek in de ruimte moeten kiezen die je wilt aanpakken: hoe komen het oorspronkelijke geluid en het anti-geluid samen op de luisterplek? De ruimte zorgt er voor dat het gedrag anders is op elke luisterplek.

----------


## VrijeVogel

Volgens mij wil je met antigeluid voorkomen dat het onversterkte geluid vanaf het podium zich mengt met verstrekt geluid.
Een soort plexiglaswand tussen publiek en zaal....

----------


## Stoney3K

> Volgens mij wil je met antigeluid voorkomen dat het onversterkte geluid vanaf het podium zich mengt met verstrekt geluid.
> Een soort plexiglaswand tussen publiek en zaal....



Dat denk ik dus ook, dat het publiek juist alleen versterkt hoort en het podium geen last heeft van de nagalm van de ruimte.

Speakons kun je misschien los trekken, maar met instrumenten kun je dat niet.  :Wink:

----------


## marczeebregts

> Dat denk ik dus ook, dat het publiek juist alleen versterkt hoort en het podium geen last heeft van de nagalm van de ruimte.



Waarom zou ja dat in ***snaam willen? Je gaat een orkest toch niet alleen op speakers draaien? Daar gaat het juist om zoveel mogelijk geluid vanaf een podium!! Die PA is altijd alleen maar aanvulling. Kortom, onzin dus...

PvG:
Op het moment dat je het anti-geluid op een andere plek genereert dan  het oorspronkelijke geluid, zul je een model van de ruimte moeten hebben  en zul je 1 luisterplek in de ruimte moeten kiezen die je wilt  aanpakken: hoe komen het oorspronkelijke geluid en het anti-geluid samen  op de luisterplek? De ruimte zorgt er voor dat het gedrag anders is op  elke luisterplek."

Juist! Dit is in de praktijk absoluut niet mogelijk. Antigeluid is flauwekul in deze situatie. Naar mijn mening wordt hier veeeeel te moeilijk nagedacht over een PA. Bovendien zorgt dit alleen maar voor fase-problemen.

----------

